# Xterm Port



## Lydok (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm trying to build Xterm with Xaw3d support.  Only problem is, there is no "make config" for Xterm where I can set this.  Is there any way to pass configure parameters using the ports infrastructure so that I can customize the Xterm build?

This would apply to any port that needs to be passed configuration parameters but has no "make config".

Thanks!


----------



## ale (Jun 1, 2009)

You should modify the port Makefile.

Look for example at _CONFIGURE_ARGS+=_ and at the _if defined..._


----------



## Lydok (Jun 1, 2009)

ale,

Thanks, that worked like a charm.

One follow-up question:
Will this Makefile be overwritten on subsequent ports tree updates?  I use csup for updating.


----------



## ale (Jun 1, 2009)

Lydok said:
			
		

> ale,
> 
> Thanks, that worked like a charm.


Great, glad to know it.



			
				Lydok said:
			
		

> One follow-up question:
> Will this Makefile be overwritten on subsequent ports tree updates?  I use csup for updating.


Obviously yes.
You may want to ask to the maintainer to include your patch.
Type _make maintainer_ in the port directory to get the address.


----------

